
Random imaginary album titles and artwork - 0xRCA
http://fakealbumart.com/
======
tchaffee
Someone already did that here. [https://bandcamp.com/](https://bandcamp.com/)

------
bruleyii
Seems to only have one piece of artwork.

~~~
bruleyii
Must of just hung for me. Works now.

